# Help me! anemone vs coral



## jimmylam009

Help me define what is the different between anemone and coral? Please I'm kinda not understanding the different.

And what is sps and lps?

Please help I'm new to this and learning thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness

SPS Corals: Hard Coral and Stony Corals for the Aquarium
LPS Corals: LPS Stony Corals and other Hard Corals for the Aquarium
Soft Coral: Ricordia; Fiji and Indo-Pacific Soft Corals
Coral Polyps: Colonial Coral and Button Polyp Corals
Sea Anemone Species: Sea Anemones, Bulb and Carpet Anemones


----------



## LegitFish

most anemones will sting your sps coral. there are some anemones that are reef safe, like bubble anemones. but remember, they tend to move around from where you originally placed them in your tank in order to best suit their needs, using their foot to expand and contract (which corals do not have the ability to do). this may lead to your anemone taking the needed light from your corals, or even covering them, and causing them to die. err on the side of caution when mixing the two in your system.


----------



## Aquatic Castle

Anemones and coral are related creatures. Usually what separates coral from anemones is that coral have stone skeletons. What confuses this definition is that existence of soft corals that don't have skeletons. Soft corals are often not considered true corals and have more in common with anemones than coral. Both are animals, are somewhat stationary, filter food and other nutrients from water, and generally house symbiotic algae that provide them with food.


----------



## rizza77

Hello Jimmy,

I have a little knowledge about your problem..

anemones are cniderians like jellyfish. They are are all fleshy and can sting. Coral is a member of the poriforas and are single celled organisms living in colonies. They have hard calcium rich shells and they cant sting unlike anemones.

Hope you can understand a little bit now..
Goodluck!!!


----------



## NeonShark666

Most Anemones can move, Coral can't. Anemones have no exoskeleton, Coral does (Calcium Carbonate). Many Anemones can sting and eat fish, most Corals can't. Coral is a big consumer of Calcium and Carbonate ions and they must be replaced as used. Mnay Anemones will eat anything that passes by, Coral usually needs a specialized diet of fine particles.


----------

